# Palmira Zeta



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She is pictured at Genoa laid up in1983.
Belgian built in 1958 as PURFINA ALLEMAGNE. She was broken a few time later . very good profile of these great number of P/tk.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

i have a problem with too high resolution of photo please see her in the gallery


----------

